# chest - need help!



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

can ne1 help me? the prob is im ripped like a mother f**ker, but my chest is sooo pathetic it makes my top half look puny. how can i get a big chest reasonably fast - i dnt have a bench or go to the gym at the moment.. ne other ways?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

wide stance press ups

like bench but on the florr but without proper weight training not much use really mate

without a gym i could't really help that much


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

would have to agree with robin mate, you may develop some muscle from the press ups but it wouldnt even compare with a proper diet, gym and quality equipment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

i might go buy a bench then coz my chest makes me wanna keep my shirt on, its flat!!! ive got gd abs arms n shoulers but not much gd wid out the chest, if i got a bench what cud i do to get gd results in short space of time, i kno takes time to get big but to see a gd amount of improvement


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The single best exercise for the chest would be the bench. 5-6 sets @ 8-12 reps done every 5-7 days.

Next best would be the inclines 5 sets (you are already warmed up) @ 8-12 reps done every 5-7 days.

You can alternate from bench first to inclnes and from bar to dumbbells.

No access to the gym then you can do 5 sets of pushups varying the width of your hands and do them to failure till you cant push yourself up each set. You can also do pushups on some kindof platform under each hand to get a better stretch but this can cause shoulder injury if not carefull.

If you want to totally finish off your chest then do your last set on your knees and do as many as you can to failure.

Bar dips using a chair under each arm and under your legs (like an L) and you can do these for lower chest and tricep work.

But I would go to a gym and lift heavy on the bench and inclines and you will grow. You can also take creatine to help out some.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

you will with diet and rest etc mate don't worry about that!

just rest and corect food,

you won't ballon though


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

alright cheers bro... when i do push ups i usually do vary the width range of my arms but it always seems to feel like my arms r gettin worked and not my chest? should i feel the strain on my chest after? ive also been taking anabolic mass but doesnt seem to be helping me to increase size?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

you have to go very wide on them, and tense your chest when you do them mate, dumbell flys too are good, but a bench, is needed,

and definately would recommend a gym and a proper diet mate

i did weight at home

but didn't gain properly til i got to the gym!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

i kno i cant train on muscles that i cud do at the gym whilst at home but my m8 is a body builder n he doesnt kno how im so ripped as ive neva dieted or gone to the gym? my only problem is my chest so thats all i want to work on now. can u recomend a gd bench?


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

would like to see your stats bro? post up your diet and routine and i am sure the guys would be able to come up with something for you.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

argos is the best place to look bro, as long as u can get it home


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

my diet is well ****ty!!! 2 pieces brown bread (toast)

pint of milk

glass of anabolic mass

ft long tuna roll wheat bread, nurishment, glass of anab mass

medium size dinner - usually chicken, pasta n anab mass

usually eat 2 bananas n few yogurts between da day meals


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

im 5ft 8 128 pounds


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can do pushups with your feet on a chair, that will work the upper chest. You can also go and try to bear hug a tree, (That was how I learned to do flys).

Without serious resistance on the muscle you wont get that much gains.

Flexing helps some.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Look in your local paper classified ads you can sometimes buy a bench with weight very cheap.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *
> Bar dips using a chair under each arm and under your legs (like an L) and you can do these for lower chest and tricep work.*
> ...


What r bar dips? Never heard of them. What do u mean like an "L" using a chair...i can't picture it.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

u could also try bargain pages for a bench or ebay


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bar dips are when you do dips on parallel bars like this= and you would put each hand on each bar and do dips. Let your self come down and push your self up.

On chairs you put a 2 chairs facing each other and you would put your hands on the seat of each chair and then let yourself go down and push yourself back up. You can put a chair under your feet and this will help you stay upright.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

nuttah - I see from your profile that you live in London... that is one place where there are gyms in abundance... if there is a YMCA near you go there... it is cheap and tends to have the equipment that you need (free weights). Stick around on www.uk-muscle.co.uk as there are lots of guys onhere who know their stuff and can give you good advice.

When you do get to the gym make sure you don't just train chest - otherwise you will soon hit a barrier - your body tries to stay in proportion - so make sure you train your legs and back as well and u will see lots of size come on. Youare still very young so will e able to make a lot of progress without any chemical assistance. Best of luck.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

yesterday i worked only on chest:

dunbell flyes - 3 sets (10 reps, 2 lots of 8 reps)

dumdbell presses - 3 sets of 6 to 8 reps.

what do u guys do for chest?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i also did 3 sets of paralle dips (about 8-10 reps) but they didn't seem to work on the chest - no effect, they just worked the tris a little.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MatracaBergFan: if you lean foreward you will hit more chest and less tricep's on the dips.

Here is what I do for chest:

Before I got my shoulder injury and had to back off on the bench I did this.

Barbell bench (this I did first to get my bench up).

3 warmup sets going up in weight (saving myself) then 1 or 2 worksets to failure. This is where I took a lift-off and a spot (no help) and went for it. I set a goal in my head to do and I shot for it. 1-2 worksets are to failure regardless if I got more than 8-12 or not.

Think of picking a weight that you can do 8-12 and then do the workset as many reps as you can. If you get 14 then so be it but always to failure. This you remember to beat at a later time. 2 worksets max. Depending how you feel, 1 workset will be enough.

I then went to bar inclines and did 4 sets. I am warmed up and pre-fetigued at the same time so the strength wont be there but dont worry about it as you (me) are trying to up the bench.

If you want to get the inclines up then just reverse the formula to doing the inclines first and doing the bench 4 sets 8-12 reps.

I am a firm believer in what ever you want to accomplish then do first. All the other lifts will take a back seat to the first lift. This lift will go up at the expense of the other lifts but this is ok if it is your goal.

Other than that cycle your lifts around to not favor one lift over the other. They will all gain together. BUT, If you want to excel in a specific lift then you will have to focus on that lift first and foremost. This will be your main focus. If it is bench then I would not do shoulders or triceps within 4 days of doing my bench.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

barbell bench 4 sets 12,10,8,6

dumbell inclines 4 sets 12,10,8,6

flat dumbell flyes 4 sets 8-10 reps


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

flat or incline barbell 4 sets 6-12

incline or flat dumbell 4 sets 6-12

alternate each week. Obviosly if I do one flat the other will be incline and vise versa.

I used to do a lot more but am trying to keep it simple and find I am slowly making improvements as I can concentrate more just doing two lifts for chest.

I also train shoulders and triceps after chest and do dips but keeping more upright for triceps although I still get a good streach in my chest at the bottom.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by T-man
> 
> *flat or incline barbell 4 sets 6-12*
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i still feel a slight pain especially when i try to flex the chest muscle, and it was a few days ago, i just wonder if it's normal to still feel the pain after a few days.

hackskii: yeah, i did try to lean forward but i just can't seem to balance myself so that i stay forward (my body just levels itself when i lean forward). cheers

robdog/T-man: flat dumdbells and inclined ones, like this:

http://www.theministryoffitness.com/mof/library/anims/inflyes.htm

and this speed?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by MatracaBergFan
> 
> *i still feel a slight pain especially when i try to flex the chest muscle, and it was a few days ago, i just wonder if it's normal to still feel the pain after a few days.*
> 
> ...


Hell no not that speed! you want to do more damage than what you already have? That is not good nor would I do them at that speed. I dont do fly's anymore but when I get the time I would. Only after a workout to stretch the muscles and fascia out. Flys should be done really slow and get a massive pump. After all the presses done would be preferred.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

yes hackskii is right do them after presse mate.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *Hell no not that speed! you want to do more damage than what you already have? That is not good nor would I do them at that speed. I dont do fly's anymore but when I get the time I would. Only after a workout to stretch the muscles and fascia out. Flys should be done really slow and get a massive pump. After all the presses done would be preferred. *


so how fast would u recommend to build mascle mass?

how about twice as slow? what do u think is the best speed and number of reps, time between sets?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the slower and more controlled the better for bodybuilding. If you have any injuries then by all means slow it down as this will get the jerk out of the movement and cause a more controlled motion. If you want a really good pump then you choose a lighter weight and take like 3-4 seconds to take the lift down and 3-4 seconds to take the lift up squeezing at the top and allow a good stretch at the bottom. This actually is kindof torture but works good if you have an injury.

For power and strength, bar speed. Nothing works better than this for getting the ol max up to speed (literally). Pauses work nicely for this and so does strength training 5X5 and negatives. But too much will result in injury if not carefull. I can tell ya this as I have an injury and am nursing back to health. Ego is a son of a bitch some times. Even at 44


----------

